# Best Fantasy Webcomics



## Oni (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking for something to read.

What do you all consider to be the best fantasy oriented webcomics.  

Thankyou for helping find new ways to waste my time.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 8, 2008)

Atland [http://www.realmofatland.com/index.php?p=1]. Be warned though, it does contain adult humor and cheesecake.


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Jun 8, 2008)

It is "semi" fantasy, in that it is a LARPing comic: Geebas on Parade 

She also has her regular comic there as well, under Devil's Panties.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 8, 2008)

Depending on how you may stretch the definition of "fantasy webcomic"....   

8-Bit Theatre

Adventurers!

DnDorks

Dominic Deegan, Oracle for Hire

Eidolic Fringe (no longer updates, sadly)

Looking for Group

Mystic Revolution

No Need for Bushido! (currently has a little sci-fi bit for this past week only, a sort of intermission)

Order of the Stick

The Fortuna Saga / Hymns of the Apostate (the latter is a more recent story, seemingly following some decades or centuries after the former)

The Seraph Inn (home to Inverloch and The Phoenix Requiem, the latter of which is the current story)

Wayfarer's Moon (many of the author's blogs are funny as heck, lots of little mini-stories and stuff, but the comic is serious medieval fantasy)


----------



## Blue Mug (Apr 5, 2012)

*New fantasy webcomic*

Resurrecting the dead here, but  I think some you may dig this...


----------



## tuxgeo (Apr 5, 2012)

_(Holy Thread Necro?)_

Also depending on how you may stretch the definition of "fantasy webcomic": 

Dork Tower (muskrats and gaming geeks) 

Erfworld (Parson Gotti is his own Fourth Wall, sort of) 

Final Fantasy 6 Comic (following Locke, mostly) 

Gaia Comic (lead is Ilias Oter -- in magic school?) 

Institute of Metaphysics (with a cast page of 34, so far) 

_(I'm leaving out Nodwick and Full Frontal Nerdity because they're on apparent hiatus. I hope Aaron Williams is alright.)
_
Searching for more: OnlineComics.net lists 1,310 comics in their Fantasy category as of today, 5 April 2012.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 6, 2012)

My top favourites are Order of the Stick (already linked above) and Girl Genius Girl Genius Online Comics!

Although I've also been interested to find that the whole of Elfquest has been put online - so I might start my way through that again ElfQuest

Cheers


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 8, 2012)

tuxgeo said:


> _(I'm leaving out Nodwick and Full Frontal Nerdity because they're on apparent hiatus. I hope Aaron Williams is alright.)_



From this comment it seems that you don't know this. He lost access to his gamespy website. His comics have relocated to other sites. There's Nodwick and Full Frontal Nerdity. I thought he was taking a break as well until I found this out.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 8, 2012)

Jim Wampler's Marvin the Mage over on mudpuppycomics.com is a fun one in the style of some old Dragon magazine comics.

Marvin the Mage - A fantasy rpg web comic with absolutely no dungeons and no dragons


----------



## Starman (Apr 8, 2012)

Plane Sailing said:


> Although I've also been interested to find that the whole of Elfquest has been put online - so I might start my way through that again ElfQuest




That's awesome! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## UselessTriviaMan (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm very surprised that no one has mentioned Goblins yet. One of, if not THE best fantasy webcomic out there right now.


----------



## TanisFrey (Apr 9, 2012)

KODT  Knights of the Dinner Table  

It is gamers playing their RPG games.

some may be think this one is dubious then you want to look at:
KODT Illustrated

It is the character point of view from the KODT comic.


----------

